
Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers - minimaxir
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/21/20925109/uber-tipping-riders-drivers-percentage-gender-nber-study
======
troydavis
Paper: [http://s3.amazonaws.com/fieldexperiments-
papers2/papers/0068...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/fieldexperiments-
papers2/papers/00680.pdf)
([https://www.nber.org/papers/w26380](https://www.nber.org/papers/w26380))

